# My Email to RCI



## mustapicht

Considering there are still huge issues with the SA timeshares on RCI and they do not appear ready to do anything further to investigate the problem, I have written them another email, which is posted below.  I would suggest everyone with a similar problem contact them, whether through email or directly on the telephone.  If they get enough complaints, maybe they will look into the matter further.  The email I sent follows:

Hello:

I think there is still a problem with the SA timeshares.  I have been told there was no adjustment to trading power during the system upgrade, and there is a large drop in what I can now exchange for, particularly in the 2 BR units.  My unit is a 2 BR and it should be pulling more.  As it is there are virtually no trades that are worth doing.  Florida in November/December (slow period) pulls up 1/4 of the units it did before the upgrade.  No 2BR units show up for Virginia in 2010 between May and August.  Also, when I do a search and try to click on an available unit, many times I am getting a system error and told to contact RCI because it could not complete the transaction.  This is not even to reserve a week, it is simply to see the timeshare availability or description of the resort when it shows as available.  Many other SA timeshare owners are getting the same result (check the bulletin boards at www.tugbbs.com)

Clearly there are still issues with the online system and this needs to be corrected.  If this is truly what my timeshare can now pull, then it will be sold and I will have no choice but to release my unit and look into other options outside of RCI.  It is ridiculous how little it can now pull and is clearly unreasonable.  The standard answer of supply and demand, etc. is not valid as there was a massive change right after the system "upgrade".  RCI needs to investigate this matter further instead of giving a standard answer which gives the indication to its customers that it is not taking these problems seriously.

Thank you in advance for looking into the matter.


----------



## Carolinian

Great email.  Who did you send it to at RCI.  We should all send emails to the same place.

Another point to make is that the availibility tables in the RCI Directory's European version at page 234 shows South Africa having the lowest of four levels of availibility during all 12 months.  So from what RCI itself has published, based on supply and demand, South Africa should trade like gangbusters all twelve months of the year.


----------



## mustapicht

The email was sent to feedback@rci.com, which was the email address that the first standard reply to them came from.


----------



## Carolinian

In airline cases, many suggest emailing the CEO.  Does anyone have an email address for the CEO of RCI?

At DRI, much to their credit, an email to the CEO usually gets a quick response.  Emails to lower levels seldom do.


----------



## deejay

Carolinian said:


> In airline cases, many suggest emailing the CEO.  Does anyone have an email address for the CEO of RCI?
> 
> At DRI, much to their credit, an email to the CEO usually gets a quick response.  Emails to lower levels seldom do.



Here's the info I have for Group RCI CEO.

Geoff Ballotti
President and CEO
Group RCI
7 Sylvan Way
Parsippany, NJ 07054

While I don't have a verifiable email for him, I think RCI email addresses are: first name.last name@rci.com. So, might want to give that a try.


----------



## Dunk

This is the reply I just received from Geoff. Maybe we should all write to Geoff and David.
Thanks

Dear Bill,

I will ask the head of our Customer Service group, David Albright, to look into your points below on any system issues or potential problems with any SA timeshares.  

My sincere apologies for your frustrations and we will get back to you ASAP.

Sincerely, 

Geoff

Geoffrey A. Ballotti
President & CEO
Group RCI
7 Sylvan Way
Parsippany, NJ 07054
o: +1.973.753.6159
f: +1.973.753-6206
geoff.ballotti@rci.com


----------



## Bernie8245

I just sent an e-mail to Geoff and David. I suggest other SA week owners do the same.
Bernie


----------



## blueparrot

I emailed them and my availibility suddenly jumped from ~19K to ~111K


----------



## cerralee

I emailed also.  During the trade test specifically for June of 2010 for Orlando and California I was getting 231  and 118 available units, my units were in the top tier.  Now after enhancements they are pulling different amounts and are both peak weeks that previously pulled identically.  Now I am getting Orlando 87 avail units with my older week and 141 Orlando with my newer week.

For Cali it is 49 older week and 77 newer week.  Did anyone else do comparisons against the criteria for the trade test and if so what are your new results?


----------



## Dunk

*Response from David Albright*

Dear Mr. Dunk,
Thank you for your continued patience as we work through some of the system enhancements implemented on May 30th. In evaluating the changes, we have identified some existing deposits, specifically from resorts located in South Africa, which require additional adjustments.  These adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading power levels prior to May 30th.
In the interim, should you wish to transact, special assistance can be provided by our Customer Service Department.  It is important to note that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two years’ exchange activities.  Therefore, all future deposits will be assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most recent evaluation.
Your continued participation in the RCI Exchange Program is important to us and we value your feedback. We hope this information helps maximize the value of your vacation ownership when exchanging through RCI.
Kind Regards, 


David Albright 
Director, Quality Assurance & Process Improvement 
Group RCI, North America 
Office: 317-805-9249
david.albright@rci.com


----------



## dneuser

I actually had my weeks researched one time by RCI South Africa and I was told that they hadn't been used for exchange and I found it hard to believe since they were Prime January weeks in a desireable area.  Sure enough - the next year the trading power zoomed and the resort went Silver Crown - now Gold Crown.  How does that happen if no one wants to go there and no one writes up favorable reviews?

Another thing I noted, when I searched for exchanges in So. Africa, my resorts (I own 2 different ones) NEVER had any availability despite RCI So. Africa saying they were less desireable resorts but the big named resorts with fancy amenities were frequently available for exchange with my lower rated So. Africa resorts.  So much for trading power.:hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23

So that goof is saying that trading power from this time forward will be set at the time of deposit, but before this enhancement, they could adjust trading power.  

They are just digging a deeper hole.  They ought to just shut up about it.   Having FIVE weeks drastically drop in trading power, overnight and without warning, I am so angry at that company.  They are either stupid or think we all are.


----------



## Carolinian

South Africa's foreign tourism comes mainly from Europe, and I don't know how much the recession in Europe has impacted it.  Many tourists come from the UK, and the pound has fallen substantially against most currencies over the past year or so.  Has anyone seen any statistics since over the past year on foreign tourist arrivals?  Of course there is also a strong domestic tourism market as well, but a fall in foreign tourism could impact exchange demand.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*Well I did it...I'll let you know their response.*

Albright came back auto reply that he's out until July 21.

Dear Messrs. David Albright and Geoff Ballotti,

I have recently seen a sharp drop in my trading power for my Timeshare.  I have been an RCI member for the last 3 years.  I saw that RCI was offering a significant reduction in the price to renew my membership but in light of this “trade ability” drop I felt it was necessary to wait and see if RCI will force me to look elsewhere for trading in the future.   I hope to see my trade ability change back to old so I can continue to patronize RCI services.  I currently have two booked vacations with RCI and have a week on deposit.  The week on deposit no longer shows the ability to pull either of the current vacations I have booked which is a sure sign of reduced trade pull.

Membership # XXXXXXXX


----------



## mustapicht

My Seapointer week got fixed yesterday.  It was pulling around 88,000 in the morning and in the evening it went to 116,000.  The 2 Bedrooms and summer months seem to have come back.  This morning it is still at 116,000 so hopefully RCI is indeed making fixes.

It shows that persistence on the part of TUG members pays off.


----------



## rhonda

Yesterday my Seapointer (2BR) climbed from ~99k to ~106k; this morning showed 133,700 exchanges.  Further examination, however shows fewer US than normal ... and I'm still not pulling as many 2BR as before the adjustments.


----------



## rickandcindy23

email cynthia.hunt@rci.com and let her know about your drop in trading power.  I did it and had a very good conversation with Carole Ablett after Cindy Hunt read this email.  The conversation was on the topic being discussed here: trading power is not supposed to drop during an enhancement.  She agreed, which she hadn't ever done before, and now she is willing to help us.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*Email response and increase in power...*

I got the "automated" response from my email I mentioned above.  However, I did notice that my power just increased to 137,014 from 113,000 so there's something happening that is getting back to where we were.

Hello Mr. ******, 
Thank you for your continued patience as we work through some of the system enhancements implemented on May 30th. I am responding on behalf of Mr. David Albright, Director, RCI Customer Service Department. 
In evaluating the changes, we have identified some existing deposits, specifically from resorts located in South Africa, which require additional adjustments.  These adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading power levels prior to May 30th.
In the interim, should you wish to transact, special assistance can be provided by our Customer Service Department.  It is important to note that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two years’ exchange activities.  Therefore, all future deposits will be assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most recent evaluation.
Your continued participation in the RCI Exchange Program is important to us, and we value your feedback. We hope this information helps maximize the value of your vacation ownership when exchanging through RCI.
Kind Regards, 
Carole Ablett 
GROUPRCI 
Carole Ablett
Sr. Customer Communications Specialist


----------



## ctjuan

You have all reminded me of why I got out of S.A.  I'm so tired of RCI's constant manipulation of points, trade power and increasing fees.  It make me want to send them !@#$%#@.


----------



## grest

I wrote RCI again this week to ask if the adjustments were complete, noting a decline in my weeks.  They notified me of the receipt of my letter, and will get back to me after they check this out.


----------



## rickandcindy23

ctjuan said:


> You have all reminded me of why I got out of S.A.  I'm so tired of RCI's constant manipulation of points, trade power and increasing fees.  It make me want to send them !@#$%#@.



Do you own an RCI resort that you are having a difficult time exchanging?  Write to Carole, email address in a previous post, and she will help you with it.


----------

